# Lethargic Tiger Barbs



## Fishrule912 (Jan 20, 2013)

...So I have a 38g tiger barb species-only tank, as you might (or not) know from my previous posts. It contains/contained 15 barbs, but recently one albino (except w/black eyes) became inactive and lethargic. Its color wasn't really that pale though, and it still ate, but its gills were a little red (not sure if they're just supposed to be like that) and it hung around in a corner while the rest of the shoal remained active. After a few days it moved to the top, next to the heater. After coming back from leaving for the weekend the fish was missing, so I suspect the tiger barb died. Now another one is showing similar symptoms. He (since I know that he's a male--very colorful) isn't in a corner, but below a plant. Both barbs were gasping, but not at the top of the tank as if there was a lack of oxygen. Hope you can help me diagnose this, thank you.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like ammonia poisoning what are your test readings. If you are showing ammonia you need to be doing some large water changes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The red gills could be gill flukes if your not having ammonia issues.Gill Flukes


----------

